# BYU Spencer Hadley suspended indefinitely



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh know this is a shame. Spencer Hadley wont be playing football this Saturday. He broke the honor code rules. He will be suspended for quite a few games.

BYU spokeswoman Carri Jenkins confirmed to The Tribune on Tuesday afternoon that Hadley has run afoul of the school's strict honor code, which forbids the use of alcohol, drugs and premarital sex, among other things.

She would not give details of the specific nature of Hadley's offense.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/cougars/56884147-88/hadley-byu-senior-indefinitely.html.csp


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard it would be 5 games. Hadley is an impact player and his suspension will hurt the team. 
It's a tough code, but I like it.
KSL ran an excerpt from a book about college football that told some of the details of Kyle Van Noy and his decision to play for BYU. It is interesting and involves the honor code. Do a search on KSL's web site and give it a read. I think there are two parts to it. I have to give both BYU and Van Noy credit for making hard decisions based on the Honor Code. It has worked out well for both the school and Kyle. Hopefully, the same result will work in Hadley's case.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You're a troll.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You're grumpy


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love you CS!! (possibly edited by moderator)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Haha I bet that felt great calling me an idiot. I would expect that from you.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

You guys are funny


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I made fun of the little pedorro a while back and he never forgave me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sad that Hadley won't be playing. He is really good and the Cougars will miss him. But at the same time, I totally respect BYU for sticking to the honor code. No can accuse BYU of being selective at all. When it came time to decide to stick to the honor code or make a legit run at the final four, they stuck to the honor code. When it was time to decide to sticking to the honor code or dismiss the teams top running back of all time for his third violation, they stuck to the honor code. And they stuck to it here. 

I would much rather support a team that sticks to their honor, than a team that has a player arrested for driving drunk on the wrong side of the freeway, breaking one of the five core values of the program, and his punishment is sitting out one half of a football game. But that's just me. 

Criticize BYU all you want here. But you are criticizing an institution that while you may not support it, holds true to their values. And like them or not, even the trollest of all trolls has to respect that.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Amen Gary


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This is why I hate BYU (yes, I'll be cheering for them on Saturday). I just can't quit the idiots.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's quite the compliment to coyoteslayer. Troll of all trolls. It fits. LMAO.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, mcfly, I guess it's better then the world biggest douche bag  When I posted this thread I wasn't trying to be a troll. It's unfortunate that Spencer Hadley won't be playing for about 6 games now, but the rules are the rules. Some BYU fans must have thought I was happy that he won't be playing. I would rather see him play.

I also like to stir the pot a little with BYU fans so if that means that I'm a troll to them then so be it.-()/>--()/>--()/>- It's all in the fun and games of the sport. Now Dodger will say that I'm brutal and mean, but that is because he is more sensitive.

Dodger also takes it personal when I write about BYU when he should just lighten up a little. Life is to short to be serious all the time.

Ok holier than thou BYU fans and Chaser I hope you have a wonderful day. The game on Saturday will be awesome.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The game on Saturday will be awesome.


For the byu fan!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Yahoo is reporting that Hadley was caught clubbing in Las Vegas by a Utah fan. I guess what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay in Vegas.

Later, 
Griff


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard the whole U of U team was down there getting beer to pour on BYU fans and invited BYU to go down with them--Hadley must of been the only one to accept. Oh well, BYU can go down for another bowl game. :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Thanks, mcfly, I guess it's better then the world biggest douche bag  When I posted this thread I wasn't trying to be a troll. It's unfortunate that Spencer Hadley won't be playing for about 6 games now, but the rules are the rules. Some BYU fans must have thought I was happy that he won't be playing. I would rather see him play.
> 
> I also like to stir the pot a little with BYU fans so if that means that I'm a troll to them then so be it.-()/>--()/>--()/>- It's all in the fun and games of the sport. Now Dodger will say that I'm brutal and mean, but that is because he is more sensitive.
> 
> ...


Nice comeback. You're never trying to be a troll. It's who you are. I would look on the mirror to see who the douchebag is. You being nothing to any forum you join. You just troll. I guess some people (you) are that worthless and pathetic that's all they(you) know. It's been nice with you being gone. Funny how you only show up to post in a BYU thread. But you aren't a troll.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I don't care who took the pictures of him doing whatever. Hadley made choices to go against what he promised, and he is being punished for his actions. It makes no difference if the pics came from a utefan, cops, or Bronco's cousin. If Hadley hadn't been in the wrong place doing the wrong things, there would be no pictures.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Nice comeback. You're never trying to be a troll. It's who you are. I would look on the mirror to see who the douchebag is. You being nothing to any forum you join. You just troll. I guess some people (you) are that worthless and pathetic that's all they(you) know. It's been nice with you being gone. Funny how you only show up to post in a BYU thread. But you aren't a troll.


Haha the sensitivity of this forum is comical. Mcfly, I never called you a douchebag so there is no need to get upset over nothing, but thank you for your kinds words. I appreciate them. Did you leave anything out? Please tell me how you really feel.

I'm sorry, but I just have to laugh when you said "It's been nice with you being gone" It sounds like a country song  I don't see you ever adding anything to the forum either myfly. It's also funny that you said I only show up to post in a BYU thread. Well in case you didn't realize it then it's football season. I guess I will have to come here more often since you have missed me so much. I have been working and on vacation so forgive me my friend, but I'm here for you NOW!!!

No more cruises and fishing trips to Mexico for me


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well, I don't care who took the pictures of him doing whatever. Hadley made choices to go against what he promised, and he is being punished for his actions. It makes no difference if the pics came from a utefan, cops, or Bronco's cousin. If Hadley hadn't been in the wrong place doing the wrong things, there would be no pictures.


I thought Spencer Hadley would take up drinking after the game so that he can drink away his depression for 4 straight losses to the Utes, but I guess he wanted to get started early.*()*


----------

